# Finder ne répond pas



## thelesphore (6 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir à tous , 
Besoin d'aide , le Finder ne réponds pas , 
la flèche tourne en permanence sur IMac G5 10.5.8 .
j'espère beaucoup sur vos connaissances et expériences . 
 , bien cordialement YL


----------



## Invité (6 Mai 2011)

Démarre avec la touche "shift" (majuscules non bloquées) dès le "boing" et pendant assez logtemps. soit à l'apparition de la barre de chargement soit une trentaine de secondes sinon&#8230;


----------



## thelesphore (19 Mai 2011)

bonjour,
vous aurez bientôt tout vu , bien sûr avec tous les problèmes que je crée.....
Merci pour votre réaction rapide . Mon retard ( à répondre) est simplement du à une panne générale et obligation d'une intervention chirurgicale.........Bien cordialement


----------

